

 LEGO Robot Solves Any Rubik’s Cube In Less Than 12 Seconds (Video) - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/02/17/lego-robot-solves-any-rubiks-cube-in-less-than-12-seconds-video/

======
pwim
It doesn't look like the lego I grew up with.

